# Free Coloring - Give me a B&W picture, I'll color.



## Chauzu (Apr 12, 2003)

Well, it seems I have plenty of extra time to do some art, so I figured I'd start this thread.

If you have a black & white picture that you want colored, provide me the picture, and the specifics of what you want colored if you have them. Since I'm not too great at drawing anymore, my currents arts involve coloring and photography. I use Photoshop to color images.

Here's some examples...


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 12, 2003)

Example #1: My first attempt at Photoshop coloring.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 12, 2003)

Example #2: My second attempt at Photoshop coloring.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 12, 2003)

Example #3: My ninth attempt at Photoshop coloring.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 12, 2003)

If you wouldn't mind please colour this.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 12, 2003)

Sorry if that was large... Heres the other one.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 12, 2003)

Those two look like they'll be fun to color.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

*Dabuk Tigerstorm & Bactra Redwind*

A picture Kip the Bold did for me.

*Dabuk (on the left)*
Hair is a dark brown, skin is tanned but lighter than Bactra's, clothing is dark green and earthy brown, with some black highlights.  Dabuk is very somber but tries not to stand out.

*Bactra (on the right)*
Hair is black, well-tanned skin, clothing is a blend of deep green and brown colors but slightly brighter than Dabuk's clothing.  (Staff is shod in silver.)


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 13, 2003)

Here is Taka, ThorneMD.

I liked coloring him with all his goldness. 

Coming up next: Torben Yonwey.


----------



## Zion (Apr 13, 2003)

I want you to color this (I know you have colored it above but it's not how I want it) 
The skin must be much darker, no red in the eye, the teeth must be dark yellow. The spikes are made of iron (gray) 
The skulls should be lighter then the rest of the armour.

Other then that, great job!


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 13, 2003)

Wow, just Wow

I love it. This is really just the first part. I will hopefully later have a full body sketch of Taka that I will also would request you do.  This color job was purfect though.  I like your style and wish I could do this kind of magic.

Thank you and can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 13, 2003)

> *I want you to color this (I know you have colored it above but it's not how I want it)
> The skin must be much darker, no red in the eye, the teeth must be dark yellow. The spikes are made of iron (gray)
> The skulls should be lighter then the rest of the armour.
> 
> Other then that, great job!*




Alright. That pic was actually for Alan, since he was the one who submitted it to me. I'll do a new one for you though.



> *Wow, just Wow
> 
> I love it. This is really just the first part. I will hopefully later have a full body sketch of Taka that I will also would request you do. This color job was purfect though. I like your style and wish I could do this kind of magic.
> 
> Thank you and can't wait to see the rest of the pics.*




Glad you liked it. I can't wait for the full body sketch either, cause he was really fun to color.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 13, 2003)

-deleted-


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 16, 2003)

Here be 'ah Torben, Ferret.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 16, 2003)

Give this one a shot, please.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Here be 'ah Torben, Ferret. *




Torben never looked so cool.  Ferret will love this.  I don't think he's seen it yet.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 17, 2003)

i imagine you'll get a lot of kipthebold B&W sketch coloring requests.  

just to prove it, here are a couple of mine.  the first is kip's B&W, the second is my own photoshop coloring of my original drawing.  try to get kip's at least similar to how i colored them - though an exact match is not necessary.  

*Midian* 






notes:
Brown hair, Gray eyes
Small Shield (circular round shield, painted on shield is a design of the front gates to a cemetery on a foggy night, with the moon shining in the sky)







*Jafo* 






notes:
eyes "glow" a sinister red; halberd and sword hilt should be decorated with his "red eyes" symbol (improvise it)


----------



## kengar (Apr 17, 2003)

If you are taking requests again, Chauzu, I'd love to see the pic Alan did of my wife's character colored:

Moon Elf (fair skin, blue-black hair, grey eyes)

Leather armor

Bow of Shock

Winter clothing

thanks! 

edit: OK, the attaching didn't work. Let's try this instead


----------



## Ferret (Apr 17, 2003)

*Clears throat*
Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!........ That so cool, so damn cool.

The leather padding on the legs looks like it's just skin, Hmm. Could you deepen the shade(or colour?).

P.S Is that ear hair on taka?


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 18, 2003)

Lots of requests now... wow. Great looking pictures, too. 

Knightfall, yours is almost done, then I'll be doing Zion's next.



> **Clears throat*
> Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!........ That so cool, so damn cool.*




You're welcome.  



> *Is that ear hair on taka?*




I hope not. 



> *The leather padding on the legs looks like it's just skin, Hmm. Could you deepen the shade(or colour?).*




How's this? ...


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 18, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Knightfall, yours is almost done, then I'll be doing Zion's next.
> *




Excellent, looking forward to it, Chauzu.  I've one or two others that I'd like you to try but only if you don't think I'm going overboard.  Let me know!

KF72


----------



## Kilmore (Apr 20, 2003)

Feel free to use anything in my gallery for this wonderful cause.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 20, 2003)

Yay! That is truely awesome!


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 21, 2003)

*Some extras*

I know these can be a lot of work, but here are some I would like done, if you have some extra time.

Armored Samurai from the Temple of the Phoenix
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
For the clothes and swords, make them a combination of red, orange, and yellow.  It should give an illusion of fire, like a phoenix

Roscoe
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Green
Cloak: Green
Boots: Black
Gloves: Black
Shirt: Brown
Pants: Deep Grey
He's a thief, so if you can get that image into it.

Taka
Hair: Golden Brown (as above)
Skin: Golden Hint (as above)
Belt: Red
Pants: Blue
Shirt: Blue
Footwear: Black
Bag: Leather Brown
This is a earlier image I use, it is a little off his current look, but I want a preview of how he will look when I get the pic I mentioned above.  Thanks, if you do any of the above.


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 21, 2003)

Roscoe


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 21, 2003)

Taka


----------



## Liquide (Apr 22, 2003)

Give This image a try please.

Never gotten around to learning how to color in Pshop so it would be ncie to see what another lad would do with him (I know what colors I want, now I want to see if great minds think alike  )


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 23, 2003)

-EDIT-


----------



## Trance (Apr 24, 2003)

*my image*

Ashrem Bayle, please e-mail as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is Dabuk & Bactra...


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 24, 2003)

Sweet!  Thanks Chauzu!!!


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 25, 2003)

Here you go Zion... is he dark enough now?


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 26, 2003)

Here is the barbarian, krunchyfrogg...


----------



## smkun (Apr 26, 2003)

*Nice..*

Your stuff looks great! Here is one for you to try if your still doing some.



Valdyr


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 27, 2003)

Here is Midian, BOZ. Jafo coming up.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2003)

yay!  

Edit: could you make the moon on the shield yellow and the background a deep midnight blue sky, pretty pleeeease


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 27, 2003)

How's this?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2003)

excellent!  thank you


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 28, 2003)

How is Jafo?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 28, 2003)

dark and sinister, just like i like him.


----------



## -Ekimus- (Apr 29, 2003)

Could you color the orc for me?  
Black and red armor, main color being black, his skin a grey-green or dirty green... not as dark as the last one, more dull... sword is your call! many pleases and thank yous


----------



## ThorneMD (May 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## ThorneMD (Jun 26, 2003)

Just a question, but are you still going to color the pics for us.

in other words. bump


----------



## ThorneMD (Jul 17, 2003)

bump


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2003)

try e-mailing or PMing chauzu...


----------



## ThorneMD (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 15, 2003)

*Here's another one for you to color!*

didn't work.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 15, 2003)

The damn messageboard won't let me attach the image or modify my post... grrr!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 15, 2003)

*Ah-ha!*

I just realized that I'd attached the image in another thread.

Go here if you want to color a couple of pics Kip the bold did for me: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46951&page=3&pp=25

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 16, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I just realized that I'd attached the image in another thread.
> 
> Go here if you want to color a couple of pics Kip the bold did for me: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46951&page=3&pp=25
> 
> ...




Roger. Those look like good pics to get me out of my rust.


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 19, 2003)

Here you go Ferret. A good warm-up for me.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 14, 2003)

Nice, looks like some sort of super hero armour . I like the bright colours, but could you make it into leather armour? Please...?


----------



## Torrin (Dec 18, 2003)

If you wouldn't mind coloring this PC for me I would greatly appreciate it.

Link

He's supposed to be a roguish character so a darker color scheme would be appreciated.  
Other than that I would really just like to see what you come up with.


----------



## Babette (Dec 19, 2003)

*months ago*



			
				Torrin said:
			
		

> If you wouldn't mind coloring this PC for me I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...




Hello

you requested a pic from me i think in july...i had done it...just haven't heard from you...here's the pic...an early expedition with photoshop.
half fey greyelf


----------



## Brix (Dec 29, 2003)

*color of ambition*

Hi 
If you still have some time
the masked bard wears (well) a mask.
thanks in advance


----------

